# Oaxaca or Windy Hill???



## dodidoki (Dec 26, 2013)

It is my mexi. No flower pic, never flowered yet. Very slow grower.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks a lot like mine - on the slow track to nowhere...


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2013)

It supposiable only flowers after putting out a side shoot...so you are close.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2013)

I bet "Oaxaca".


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not sure I'd be complaining about such a healthy looking Mexi!!! Keep us posted on its progress 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2013)

I really don't see anything different about this plant within the wide variation I've seen with everyone else's to suggest this is a different clone.

The only one I've seen that really seemed to have a really different growth habit from normal, was Fbrem's plant that had a whole bunch of growths all clumped up together instead of spreading long stolons.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 27, 2013)

I mostly agree with Rick from TN... 
If you are looking for an unrelated clones for breeding, you need to get them from someone who knows the history/origin of the plant and will be honest about it.
Can anyone here give us some history about the Windy Hill clone?


----------



## AdamD (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll see Marilyn in 2 weeks at our OS meeting. I can ask then. Or you could email her. www.orchidmall.com/windy.hill


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2013)

AdamD said:


> I'll see Marilyn in 2 weeks at our OS meeting. I can ask then. Or you could email her. www.orchidmall.com/windy.hill



Yes she's the Queen of Mexipedium in the US. If anyone knows, she will.


----------



## tenman (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't keep it wet. Mine flourished when I was too busy to water often and bloomed readily.


----------

